# Fly guide wishlist?



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Featherbrain said:


> Anyone have any “high profile” guides that they would like to fish with if you were able to. Here’s mine in no particular order whatsoever:
> 
> JT Van Zandt - Redfish
> Alvin Dedeaux - Guadalupe Bass
> ...


Flip and Steve Huff would be a definite!


----------



## AlbieFly (5 mo ago)

Paul Dixon-stripers/tarpon
Will Benson-permit


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'll just take a day with Bob Lemay...that would make me happy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’ve fished with 7 Tarpon guides that I don’t want to go with again but. 
Flip, Lefty, Steve Huff, Chico, Andy Mill or his son. Also Harry Spear


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

*Brandon Henley ??*


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

Mako 181 said:


> *Brandon Henley ??*


I heard he has some great second hand equipment laying around


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Flip and Oliver White.

Especially Oliver.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops - trash


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just about anyone from the Millhouse podcast, including Andy. I’d have to say fishing with Chico would be about as close to the top of my list as anyone. Got invited to fish a couple days with Benny Blanco in October so that is going to be fun and a learning experience.
I think steelheading with April Vokey would be really cool too.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Lefty.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

If I could only choose one, definitely Huff. But he wouldn't want to fish with a new guy trying to get to know him at this point. He'd probably spend more time telling me to quit asking questions than actually fishing. Actually, just grabbing a beer with Huff would be enough for me.

Alvin's a genuine guy. I used to sneak into clubs in downtown Austin to see his band Bad Mutha Goose back in late 80s. Freaked out when I walked into Austin Angler about 20 years ago and saw him working there. Went and fished with him immediately and we talked all day about the Austin music and skate scene from back in the day. If you get a chance, get a trip with him - I can't recommend him enough. He gave me tips 20 years ago I still use today.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Lefty.


Either Lefty or Jose Wejebe!


----------



## Smurfy (Dec 28, 2021)

Jose Wehebe and Lefty
Jeff Legutki
Bou Bosso
Nathaniel Linville
Doug Kilpatrick


----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

Dustin Huff


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Lincoln Westby


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought I was your wish…… I guess the bunny suit ruined that 



coconutgroves said:


> If I could only choose one, definitely Huff. But he wouldn't want to fish with a new guy trying to get to know him at this point. He'd probably spend more time telling me to quit asking questions than actually fishing. Actually, just grabbing a beer with Huff would be enough for me.
> 
> Alvin's a genuine guy. I used to sneak into clubs in downtown Austin to see his band Bad Mutha Goose back in late 80s. Freaked out when I walked into Austin Angler about 20 years ago and saw him working there. Went and fished with him immediately and we talked all day about the Austin music and skate scene from back in the day. If you get a chance, get a trip with him - I can't recommend him enough. He gave me tips 20 years ago I still use today.
> [/QUOTE\]
> I thought I was your wish….. guess the bunny suit ruined that….


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Travis Sands


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Megalops - trash


LOL


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Capt.Ron said:


> I thought I was your wish…… I guess the bunny suit ruined that


We said the bunny suit would never be mentioned again...... ever.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> We said the bunny suit would never be mentioned again...... ever.


Well tell the damn story...photos always help.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> We said the bunny suit would never be mentioned again...... ever.


Do tell…


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Well tell the damn story...photos always help.


Why does it seem only fitting that you would want photos of men in bunny suits?😳


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Maybe separate this list into

Bucket list
Post Bucket list
These photos own you for life


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> We said the bunny suit would never be mentioned again...... ever.


My bad lol 😉🤫


----------



## Bajabob (Jul 15, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> Lincoln Westby


Lincoln Westby


Capt.Ron said:


> Lincoln Westby


Lincoln Westby is a permit MASTER and a pleasure to fish with


----------



## Bajabob (Jul 15, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> Lincoln Westby


Lincoln Westby


Capt.Ron said:


> Lincoln Westby


Lincoln Westby is a permit MASTER and a pleasure to fish with


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

capt ron


not necessarily in that order.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Bahamas: Charlie Smith (crazy charlie fly): Incredible story teller while up on the pole. Best eyes ever
Montana: Scott Waldie (owned Four Rivers Fishing Co Twin Bridges) writer, fly tier, fly fisher, teacher
Stripe Bass: Lefty
Snook: Austin Lowder (Boca/Englewood)
Tarpon: Chris Asaro (now in Waimanalo Oahu Hawaii doing big bones) think the Andy Mills you never heard of
Others:
Exuma: Martin Clarke "The Man"


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Capt. Lemay


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Featherbrain said:


> Anyone have any “high profile” guides that they would like to fish with if you were able to. Here’s mine in no particular order whatsoever:
> 
> JT Van Zandt - Redfish
> Alvin Dedeaux - Guadalupe Bass
> ...


That's an AllStarr cast for sure .


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> capt ron
> 
> 
> not necessarily in that order.


Just make sure to be up before he gets to your room to pick you up in the morning or he will kick the door in. 😆


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mako 181 said:


> *Brandon Henley ??*


No you didn’t!😳😂


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> Just make sure to be up before he gets to your room to pick you up in the morning or he will kick the door in. 😆


Between that and whatever’s up with the bunny suit Capt Ron sounds like a fun fella to hang out with. I’ll add him to my list! 😂


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Fishing with Alvin on the devils river would be so awesome. He’s just such a great down to earth dude.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Craig brewer, Dustin huff, Joe Rodriguez


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Featherbrain said:


> Between that and whatever’s up with the bunny suit Capt Ron sounds like a fun fella to hang out with. I’ll add him to my list! 😂


Second day fishing with Ron we are on our way that morning to the ramp and somehow the topic of best metal album of all time comes up. I said that Slayer's Reign in Blood is the best 30 minutes of metal of ever made. Ron reaches up on his dashboard and grabs a CD and inserts it into the stereo in his truck. Sure enough, it was Reign in Blood.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Second day fishing with Ron we are on our way that morning to the ramp and somehow the topic of best metal album of all time comes up. I said that Slayer's Reign in Blood is the best 30 minutes of metal of ever made. Ron reaches up on his dashboard and grabs a CD and inserts it into the stereo in his truck. Sure enough, it was Reign in Blood.


And I left that CD in the yellow triton 24’ when I sold it


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

I have fished with a few of the people mentioned. The name or PR surrounding a guide does not guarantee a successful trip or a good time.

BTW, Capt. Ron is a good guy and I had a good couple of days with him.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I had dinner with Lefty, and Bob Clouser. Good enough for me!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Herman!


----------



## ruddyduck (11 mo ago)

Featherbrain said:


> JT Van Zandt - Redfish


JT seems like a cool dude and a good guide, but $1000/day is just too much to pay IMO. There are a ton of other guides on the TX coast that charge less that can put you on redfish.


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

ruddyduck said:


> JT seems like a cool dude and a good guide, but $1000/day is just too much to pay IMO. There are a ton of other guides on the TX coast that charge less that can put you on redfish.


That does seem high, I do believe a lot of the fees will be going up due to inflation and fuel cost. He may have beaten others to the price increase.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

I think JT is just cash in on his new found internet notoriety.

THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT! Capitalism is great, good for him.



HoseMonkey said:


> Fishing with Alvin on the devils river would be so awesome. He’s just such a great down to earth dude.


Alvin is doing the same thing which is great. After I was introduced to him/saw the YETI film on Devil’s River I contacted him about an outfitted guide trip on the river. He graciously replied telling me that he didn’t/couldn’t outfit a trip on the Devil. But, if I put my own trip together he would guide us for $650.00/day.


----------

